# autostart terminal app on login



## neo36 (Oct 13, 2002)

i recently downloaded a nice application which gives me some statistics on network traffic. is there a way to auto-launch this application when i boot my mac.

the application, it's called darkstat, has to be started as root, using sudo, or su.

ps: i'm really pleased with this app, but if anybody knows other good utilities which do the same thing, please feel free to tell me!


thanks for any help!


----------



## gumse (Oct 13, 2002)

Make a shell script that does what you want, add ".command" to the script name, make it executable with chmod, add it to your login items.


----------



## neo36 (Oct 14, 2002)

hmm, shell scripting... i don't have much experience with that. can you give me a sample? most important, how do i enter superuser mode automatically? i'm being asked for a password when i do that manually? is it possible to automate this?


----------



## gumse (Oct 14, 2002)

Check man sudoers , in the sudoers file you can specify users that can sudo without password.


----------



## neo36 (Oct 17, 2002)

hmm, no entry for "man sudoers". can anybody help me on this?


----------



## gumse (Oct 17, 2002)

I have read about some problems with non existing man-files after upgrading to 10.2 , do a search in the forums and see if there is a solution. The man page  should be there. do you get any man pages at all?


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 27, 2002)

```
[gwailo:]% cat /etc/sudoers
# sudoers file.
#
# This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
#
# See the sudoers man page for the details on how to write a sudoers file.
#

# Host alias specification

# User alias specification

# Cmnd alias specification

# User privilege specification
root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
%admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
```

I attached the manpage as well.
There ya go


----------



## hazmat (Nov 1, 2002)

I'm probably too late on this, but do you know that you can make a .term profile which will be the size and color you want for this app, plus you can make the .term launch a command upon opening?


----------



## iGuy (Nov 24, 2002)

hazmat:

I am not sure what you are asking.  The terminal window can be modified by selecting Terminal/Window Settings   from the menu.  A .term file can be launched upon starting terminal by selecting Terminal\Preferences  and filling in the appropriate path.

Is this what you wanted?

-iGuy


----------



## hazmat (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by iGuy _
> *hazmat:
> 
> I am not sure what you are asking.  The terminal window can be modified by selecting Terminal/Window Settings   from the menu.  A .term file can be launched upon starting terminal by selecting Terminal\Preferences  and filling in the appropriate path.
> ...



Actually, I was answering the question with a question.


----------



## iGuy (Nov 24, 2002)

Doh !


----------

